# NetworkManager won't start my network interfaces

## d3x73r

Hello,

I'm brand new in Gentoo and may you guys can help me to solve this problem:

I'm running kernel 2.6.30-r10 on a Dell Inpiron 1525. I'm about to finish all configs but right now i'm stuked on networkmanger.

It's simply start's with dbus bust isn't starting eht0 and wlan0 with it.

Also knetworkmanger says that "Network Management is disabled" until i edit:

/var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state

changing

```
[main]

NetworkingEnabled=false

WirelessEnabled=true

WWANEnabled=true
```

to

```
[main]

NetworkingEnabled=true

WirelessEnabled=true

WWANEnabled=true
```

But this file have being change every time i restart the laptop.

I've followed lots of threads here and on bugzilla, but none seems to work here.

Right now i'm trying to upgrade to kernel 2.6.33-r1 and see what happens.

Thanks!Last edited by d3x73r on Thu Apr 22, 2010 1:06 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Rexilion

What you are changing seems to me a temporary file, I think you need to look/change:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

 

To make everything permanent.

----------

## d3x73r

Hi Rexilion, thanks for your awnser!

```
cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

[main]

plugins=keyfile

[keyfile]

hostname=Sobek
```

where can i put the settings that are in NetworkManager.state?

----------

## Rexilion

In that exact same file you just showed   :Very Happy:  (/etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf )

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# rc-update show

# rc-update status

```

----------

## Rexilion

d2_racing made me realize that something else is indeed wrong. Can you also post the output of the second command?

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

NetworkManager --no-daemon

```

It will tell us why your networks are being disabled.

----------

## d3x73r

Rexilion advice seems woked  :Smile: 

Now NetworkManager is managing net.eth0, but isn't net.wlan0. I'm using a broadcom with ndiswrapper driver.

This is the infos u guys asked me:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!). 

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

modules=( "iwconfig" ) 

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

```

```
rc-update show

              modules |                boot                                   

                 root |                boot                                   

            savecache |                                               shutdown

                 fsck |                boot                                   

                local |                     default battery nonetwork         

                 udev | sysinit                                               

                 dbus |                     default battery                   

                 hald |                     default battery                   

           consolekit |                     default                           

            killprocs |                                               shutdown

    hibernate-cleanup |                boot                                   

         termencoding |                boot                                   

               net.lo |                boot                                   

               sysctl |                boot                                   

                  xdm |                     default battery                   

                dmesg | sysinit                                               

             bootmisc |                boot                                   

             hostname |                boot                                   

            syslog-ng |                     default battery                   

              urandom |                boot                                   

                acpid |                     default battery                   

               procfs |                boot                                   

            alsasound |                boot                                   

             cpufreqd |                     default battery                   

                 mtab |                boot                                   

          consolefont |                boot                                   

                devfs | sysinit                                               

          laptop_mode |                             battery                   

       NetworkManager |                     default battery                   

             netmount |                     default battery                   

       udev-postmount |                     default battery                   

              hwclock |                boot                                   

           fbcondecor |                boot                                   

             mount-ro |                                               shutdown

           localmount |                boot                                   

              keymaps |                boot                                   

                 swap |                boot  

```

Sorry but

```
rc-update status

 * rc-update: invalid command `status'

```

I don't know what are u looking for, maybe another command.

And NetworkManager is working but the log still weird

```
NetworkManager --no-daemon 

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available

(NetworkManager:24055): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_error_free: assertion `error != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; disabled by state file

NetworkManager: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager: Ignoring insecure configuration file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0'

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'sky2')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: Added default wired connection 'Auto eth0' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:09:00.0/net/eth0

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ndiswrapper')

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now managed

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

 * status: started

NetworkManager: <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 42)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 40)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Auto eth0'

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCP transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

dhcpcd: unknown option -- send

dhcpcd: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

NetworkManager: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 24283

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'MATTOS-AP'

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'MATTOS-AP' has security, but secrets are required.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <WARN>  secrets_update_setting(): Failed to update connection secrets: 1 802-1x

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'MATTOS-AP' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'MATTOS-AP'

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> associating

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): asking for new secrets

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <WARN>  secrets_update_setting(): Failed to update connection secrets: 1 802-1x

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'MATTOS-AP' has security, but secrets are required.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <WARN>  secrets_update_setting(): Failed to update connection secrets: 1 802-1x

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'MATTOS-AP' has security, but secrets are required.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <WARN>  secrets_update_setting(): Failed to update connection secrets: 1 802-1x

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'MATTOS-AP' has security, but secrets are required.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 7)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (MATTOS-AP)

NetworkManager: <info>  Marking connection 'MATTOS-AP' invalid.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

```

By the way, i've deactivated networkmanager for wireless since it can't manage with wpa_suplicant. Right now i'm trying wpa_gui, but it don't seems to be working so far. The connection is lost everytime!

----------

## Rexilion

d2_racing gave a clue. Your /etc/conf.d/net *does* manage your wlan0 which is bad. Now you have two programs (NetworkManager and net.wlan0) that both try to configure your wireless device.

Comment out *everything* in /etc/conf.d/net and delete all the /etc/init.d/net.* except /etc/init.d/net.lo and try again.

Furthermore, you said you are using ndiswrapper, but for broadcom there are opensource drivers which might work a lot better. It could be that ndiswrapper is failing to control your card properly which causes the timeouts.

So there are two problems:

- You are using ndiswrapper which could cause your connection to be dropped

- You are using two mechanisms to configure your card

First fix the second one and see if it helps.

----------

## d3x73r

Ok then...

I removed net.* except net.lo and comment all lines /etc/conf.d/net

My eth0 is working but wlan0 won't start until i do a ifconfig wlan0 up.

After that knetworkmanager shows my managed wifi but wpa isn't working.

I was unable to install broadcom-sta cuz it was telling me thar there was some modules to disable in kernel. As I was starting to learn abou Gentoo, didn't figure out what to to for sure.

Now I did emerge broadcom-sta and figure out whats going on and disable all modules that are blocking it to be build.

But what can I do with ndiswrapper? Just leave it? Maibe i should unload b43 driver and unmerge it... I'm not so sure iet. I think maybe this could cause this mess with WPA auth.

----------

## Rexilion

Wait, there are three drivers for your card:

- The opensource b43 driver that uses proprietary firmware (I recommend you use this one)

- The closed source broadcom-sta driver from Broadcom

- A Windows driver combined with ndiswrapper

From top to bottom from best to worst. I suggest you really try the b43 driver.

----------

## d3x73r

How can i purge an ndiswrapper driver? I aready did ndiswrapper -r bcwl5 andi it's not showing up on nidiswrapper -l anymore.

According to this URL: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43, my Kernel doesn't support b43. And what i don't need right now is to transfer all my sets to a new Kernel  :Sad: 

```
Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
```

I've followed this guide once: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx, but it didn't work. Maybe i coul'd try again.

----------

## Rexilion

Yeah, it's definitly worth to try again. Furthermore you have a 4312 which I also happen to have and it works really good.

Make sure you don't have any other drivers loaded (broadcom-sta (delete it)) and ndiswrapper. It's best to unmerge them (emerge -C), however you can temporarily disable ndiswrapper by doing:

rmmod ndiswrapper

After you reboot, it will load again.

----------

## d3x73r

I'm rebuilding my kernel right now with some modifications needed for b43, according to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx.

I aready did b43-fwcutter for my driver... I'll post some new later.

Thanks!

----------

## d3x73r

Ok, I'm back...

No wireless right now  :Sad: 

lscpi -vv gives me:

```
0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at fe7fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <4us, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                CESta:  RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CEMsk:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [13c v1] Virtual Channel

                Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

                Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

                Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

                Status: InProgress-

                VC0:    Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

                        Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

                        Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=01

                        Status: NegoPending- InProgress-

        Capabilities: [160 v1] Device Serial Number 17-9e-68-ff-ff-d3-00-22

        Capabilities: [16c v1] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: wl

```

It seems that kernel module is loaded an the driver was identifed, but i don't know how to activate wlan0. ifconfig up wlan0 won't work  :Sad: 

Any help?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *d3x73r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It seems that kernel module is loaded an the driver was identifed, but i don't know how to activate wlan0. ifconfig up wlan0 won't work 
> 
> Any help?

 

how are you determining that it didn't work? 

if it indeed is failing to come up, then

```

ifconfig

```

will not show the interface. Now, if indeed it's failing, check the output of `dmesg` immediately after you do ifconfig wlan0 up and see if it's throwing any errors. 

If b43 is correctly configured within the kernel, the firmware is installed, and no other conflicting drivers are getting loaded, ifconfig wlan0 up should not throw any errors, and from there it's a simple matter of configuring your wireless network (e.g. with wicd, networkmanager, wireless-tools, whatever) 

to rule out any kernel configuration issues, can you go to pastebin.com, dump your kernel .config there, and share the link with us?

----------

## Rexilion

It says:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel modules: wl 

 

That is wrong, it should be:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel modules: b43 

 

Can you post the output of:

```
dmesg | grep -i b43
```

please?

----------

## d2_racing

It depends, if he is using the broadcom-sta, the  wl is the right module.

Can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## d3x73r

I've unmerged ndiswrapper and broadcom-sta

```
dmesg | grep -i b43

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

```

```
ifconfig -a

eth0       Encapsulamento do Link: Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:1e:c9:f9:bf:71  

          inet end.: 10.65.97.3  Bcast:10.65.103.255  Masc:255.255.248.0

          endereço inet6: fe80::21e:c9ff:fef9:bf71/64 Escopo:Link

          UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1

          RX packets:18788 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:850 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2012037 (1.9 MiB)  TX bytes:142136 (138.8 KiB)

          IRQ:16 

lo         Encapsulamento do Link: Loopback Local  

          inet end.: 127.0.0.1  Masc:255.0.0.0

          endereço inet6: ::1/128 Escopo:Máquina

          UP LOOPBACKRUNNING  MTU:16436  Métrica:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2000 (1.9 KiB)  TX bytes:2000 (1.9 KiB)

```

ifconfig an iwconfig shows nothing about wlan0...

```
b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)
```

Maybe I can't run this firmeware with my kernel  :Sad: 

----------

## d3x73r

Here is my .config shot

http://pastebin.com/pfcC14HY

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, you are using the b43 and the ssb module.

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that you need a fwcutter firmware ?

----------

## d3x73r

I'm not sure. Right now I'm following Rexilion:

 *Quote:*   

> Wait, there are three drivers for your card: 
> 
> - The opensource b43 driver that uses proprietary firmware (I recommend you use this one) 
> 
> - The closed source broadcom-sta driver from Broadcom 
> ...

 

What u sugest?

----------

## Rexilion

That's a surprise!

It says your card is not supported. That could be true, but I found this on the b43 page:

 *Quote:*   

> # BCM4312 with a/b/g (only the 2.4GHz part, in case of LP-PHY 2.6.32 is needed, 2.6.33 is recommended) 

 

I don't know what kernel you are running now, but you should use 2.6.33 with the b43 driver and the b43 driver should support your card. If that does not work, then we probably have to add your device ID to the driver through a patch and see how it works out...

----------

## d3x73r

Thats all i don't need right now... but I'll try then!

After upgrade to 2.6.33 I'll post some news!

Thanks for helping!

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, try kernel 2.6.33 or even git-sources 2.6.34

----------

## d3x73r

Hi!

I wold link to thank u for helping... I have fixed my wifi a few days ago by upgrading the kernel to 2.6.33-r1 and using b43-firmware.

Everything is working fine now  :Smile: 

See you!

----------

